# Best Sub under $700 for big room?



## Guest

I just started on a AV system, do not have a dedicated HT room and I am not looking to go crazy. My current AV setup is in the living room which is attached to the kitchen and dining room, in an open format. The room (incl. kitchen and dining area) is approx. 18'x22' and the ceiling slopes from 8' to 11.5'. I have large furnature, so space is tight. I have no sub right now, so that has to be first. I plan to purchase the front/surround speakers thereafter, but due to space limitations, they will have to all be "book shelf" sized. Usage is 50% TV, 30% DVDs and 20% CD/SACD/MP3.

Sub budget less than $700 (unless room specs force higher). Need a small footprint, best location is corner behind TV (51" projection), so a tall speaker is fine. I have heard great things about SVS and was thinking of either the 20-39 PCi or SB12-Plus given their small footprint. However, I am open to ANY suggestions since I have a large room and a small budget.

Thanks, Marc.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Welcome to the Forum, Mark!

The SB12-Plus will work well in your room, which I calculate to be about 3800 cu. ft total. I used one briefly a few months ago, and I was very impressed with its performance, and my living room (including other open areas) is over 9000 cu. ft.

That said, it looks like the 20-39 will get your more “bang for the buck” – lower extension and SPL, at a lower price. So if you don’t mind the extra size, that’s probably the way to go. The SB12 is basically for folks who need a really tiny sub, and if works great for its size. However, if you can spare the space, a bigger sub will most always perform better.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SteveB

I happen to be a big fan of Hsu subs and speakers in general. They always get good reviews. Check this out :

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3.html


----------



## JCD

SVS or Hsu are generally regarded as the two best value sub manufacturers. If there was a gun against my head, I'd say SVS gets the more kudos among the various forums I've frequented.

Either company will give you a product that can not be beat in your price range. The only alternative that might be better would be to build your own sub.

JCD


----------



## Ayreonaut

DIY rules. You can do a sub with four Mach5 MJ-18 drivers and a pro amp for less than $700 that will blow away the commercial options.


----------



## brandonnash

Always agreed with going they DIY route. Can get a much better sub for that price if you make it yourself. $700 in the DIY world would get you in the $!000's range in the commercial sub world easily.


----------



## Vader

> ...Can get a much better sub for that price if you make it yourself.


... no argument there, but that assertation is assuming that you have the skill, know-how, and desire to do so (which I don't; I salute those who do). I also will throw in my hat into the "Unless you go DIY, no commercial sub will touch an SVS or HSU, even at twice the price" camp (or, at _any_ price at a B&M store)


----------



## Guest

I, like Vader, salute those with the knowledge, time and guts to DIY... however I certainly don't. Especially since I am pushed for space and I am fairly sure that its even tougher to deisgn an enclosure with a small foot print. Appreciate the idea, but I think I will be going commerical off the shelf.


----------



## GPM

Greets!

Bummer, this simple folded pipe already has what I consider a small footprint and at ~$230 + amp + some sweat equity it's a great bang/buck project, so I'll go ahead and post it in case someone else wants to try it: http://www.decware.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=diy;action=display;num=1168330259

GM


----------



## cyberbri

Right now the VTF-3 MK3 seems to be the top sub under $700 on the various forums. I have a VTF-3 MK2, which was originally $700 and was replaced by the VTF-2 MK3 and now sells for about $470. Either of those would give you tight, detailed bass for your room. 

How much space do you have behind your TV? A SVS tube sub may be your only option, but if you can measure and see if one of the box subs will fit there, you'll have many more options.


----------



## cyberbri

Here is some good reading:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=768150&page=1&pp=30

Latest results for the PB12NSD and VTF-3 MK3 (latter being the leader in sub-$800 subs) :
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=9506551&&#post9506551


----------



## Eddie Horton

I was happy to see the new offerings from HSU, and I'm really looking forward to the new line from SVS. That's good ole' American competition for you. We all win. A good friend of mine's brother-in-law has twin PC Ultras in a large room. I know they are over the $700 mark, but WOW, can they get down.


----------



## tbase1

I own a M&K MX-200. It's not under $700.00 retail ,but I paid under 7 for it. It's a dual 12" push pull.


----------



## Chrisbee

4 x 15" PE IB15s in an opposed manifold IB with a Behringer amp.


----------

